# 37' Huffman Supreme... Complete



## rebirthbikes

This was at $110.00 just an hour ago. I hope someone from here gets it. It doesn't seem to be in too bad of condition. And the tank is in fantastic condition.
Good Luck!!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330796626316?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

-judd


----------



## Freqman1

So many bikes...so little money.... I'm tapped out or I'd be in the running for this. V/r Shawn


----------



## Talewinds

Let me gaze into my crystal ball, what do I see???
....."The seller ended this listing early because the item is no longer available for sale."


----------



## Flat Tire

Talewinds said:


> Let me gaze into my crystal ball, what do I see???
> ....."The seller ended this listing early because the item is no longer available for sale."




Ha! That was my first thought when I saw the listing......


----------



## Talewinds

Ahhh I'm such a cynic... But my challenge to Ebay, prove me wrong. Please.


----------



## OldRider

Seems to be back up now.........8 bids, 843 big ones.


----------



## 37fleetwood

looks surprisingly good. only a few things missing! it would sure be a fun rider just like it is...


----------



## silvertonguedevil

$1,000 and counting......

Cool bike for sure!


----------



## cyclingday

Ok, Scott.
 I think this is the barometer that you've been waiting for, to see if the lowly Huffman can measure up to the mighty Schwinn in interest, value and crazy money spent for an old rusty bike.
It doesn't get much better than this.
This bike is a bona fide, honest to goodness real deal Firestone Fleetwood Supreme.
Not one of the parted together piece meal jobs that we have all gotten so used to seeing in this hobby.
A enormously huge kudos goes out to this seller for not pulling the boneheaded move of trying to sell the bike in pieces to make a few more bucks. This ones going somewhat complete to the gladiator who steps up to the plate and swings for the fence.
I have spent a bunch on bikes this year, so I told myself to slow down and enjoy what you've got for awhile. But, when a bike like this pops up. Oh, man! Get the check book out. This thing is frigin awesome!
It looks perfect just the way it sits. Old crusty and bitchen!


----------



## 37fleetwood

I know huh? usually I hear from at least half a dozen people asking what I think, this time silence. so... either no one is curious (which based on the bidding already I don't believe), or everyone hopes this one flies under the radar (which is impossible...at least now it is!)
maybe I'll not answer the "how much do you think it will go for" questions, and just tell people to bid and find out. 

this much I will say:
there are somewhere between 50 and 100 Firestone Fleetwood Supremes.
while nice, this one is missing a few pieces, sadly one of the missing pieces is the chain guard so whoever gets it will be looking for an original black Firestone guard.
and finally, these don't really come up all that often so if you want it, bid to win!


----------



## cyclingday

Yeah,
 The missing chainguard is really the only down deal. I don't see the truss rods in any of the pics either. Those are a little tough to find as well.
 The rest of the stuff would be fairly easy . Unless of course you have to have an og putter stem and smaller type fender mount tombstone reflector. Oh! And don't forget the aluminium torpedo light.
 This bike is one of those, that has just enough there, to make you want to buy it, and then you'll spend the rest of your life looking for the missing 10%.


----------



## walter branche

*Thank you LOVE IS IN THE AIR*

I am feeling some REAL LOVE ,the bike at copake went to 4,000 in a few breaths ..I bet this is going to be another cycle school lesson.Thanks for bringing it to my attention ,, I just inherited money ,,and it is burning a hole in my cycle pocket ,,walter branche ,, wanting to join the Huffman rescue project


----------



## walter branche

*Thank you*



37fleetwood said:


> I know huh? usually I hear from at least half a dozen people asking what I think, this time silence. so... either no one is curious (which based on the bidding already I don't believe), or everyone hopes this one flies under the radar (which is impossible...at least now it is!)
> maybe I'll not answer the "how much do you think it will go for" questions, and just tell people to bid and find out.
> 
> this much I will say:
> there are somewhere between 50 and 100 Firestone Fleetwood Supremes.
> while nice, this one is missing a few pieces, sadly one of the missing pieces is the chain guard so whoever gets it will be looking for an original black Firestone guard.
> and finally, these don't really come up all that often so if you want it, bid to win!




BID TO WIN , thank you for the words..........-How much is the chain guard ??, this is going to be a long 6 days ,, at least at copake the pain only lasted for a little while!!! walter branche


----------



## rebirthbikes

37fleetwood said:


> I know huh? usually I hear from at least half a dozen people asking what I think, this time silence. so... either no one is curious (which based on the bidding already I don't believe), or everyone hopes this one flies under the radar (which is impossible...at least now it is!)
> maybe I'll not answer the "how much do you think it will go for" questions, and just tell people to bid and find out.
> 
> this much I will say:
> there are somewhere between 50 and 100 Firestone Fleetwood Supremes.
> while nice, this one is missing a few pieces, sadly one of the missing pieces is the chain guard so whoever gets it will be looking for an original black Firestone guard.
> and finally, these don't really come up all that often so if you want it, bid to win!




I thought briefly about letting this one slide under the radar before I posted it, but I couldn't bring myself to do it. I was going to let the 4 bar Monark that Rookie attained slide and the Tandem wood wheeled Monarch slide, but I just couldn't do that either. I would prefer to see someone from the cabe get these bicycles, that way they at least have a fighting chance to stay in one piece and stay complete and appreciated. I would buy them all if I could, but sadly I cannot. Oddly enough, I was just telling my lady the other day that if I could find a Huffman Supreme and a Pre war motobike (mead ranger, hawthorne flyer, iver johnson, dayton, packard, or shelby traveler) I would sell the rest of my collection, except my Panther and I would never spend my nights looking at bicycle porn again. Then this popped up!!! It's already out of my price range, but I hope whoever wins it, loves it and appreciates it. Granted there are missing parts, but half the fun of this addiction is the hunt! As long as this bicycle doesn't end up back on the Bay in two weeks in pieces, I'll be content knowing that sharing this listing was the right thing to do. 
And Walter, if you win it, which I hope you do. I expect a thread in the Project Section. So that I may enjoy the restoration process of this fine example of early American leisure.

thanks,
judd


----------



## walter branche

*thanks*

I do not have high hopes,although ,someone will have to pay more than 1,500 for this masterpiece in parts.I will be there ,and hope I do not get the passion of purchase .. thanks for your words ,.  Huffman Rescue project ready to be activated ,, walter branche // Huffman Wannabe


----------



## walter branche

*will not end early*

auction will run till the end ,, according to the seller ,, good luck huffman fans ,,walter branche


----------



## 37fleetwood

I think rebirthbikes has hit on something important. as it stands someone told me the current top bidder is one of the CABE members known for blowing bikes apart. the thing we learned with the Copake bike is that these kinda go for more complete than the parts go for separately. I think, for the most part, the blow it apart mentality only pays off with the Schwinns. with these and others like it, there just aren't enough of them out there.
the chain guard is going to cost a bit, probably in the $400 range, then there are the other parts that are missing. if it was truly complete with everything correct, this one would part out pretty well, thankfully it isn't. this one is missing most of the high dollar items. the light just went by on ebay for just over $500. the tombstone reflector is a $200 item, the Putter stem is another $400-$500 item if you can even find one. as mentioned, even the small items you don't think of are hard to find.
I think the person to really go for this one is going to have to really want an original paint 5 condition pretty badly and he's also going to have to be patient in building it.
maybe the guy with the Copake bike will go crazy on this one too... who knows.


----------



## walter branche

*Thank you*

THANKS FOR YOUR WISDOM AND WORDS ,,walter branche


----------



## rebirthbikes

*Scott*



37fleetwood said:


> I think rebirthbikes has hit on something important. as it stands someone told me the current top bidder is one of the CABE members known for blowing bikes apart. the thing we learned with the Copake bike is that these kinda go for more complete than the parts go for separately. I think, for the most part, the blow it apart mentality only pays off with the Schwinns. with these and others like it, there just aren't enough of them out there.
> the chain guard is going to cost a bit, probably in the $400 range, then there are the other parts that are missing. if it was truly complete with everything correct, this one would part out pretty well, thankfully it isn't. this one is missing most of the high dollar items. the light just went by on ebay for just over $500. the tombstone reflector is a $200 item, the Putter stem is another $400-$500 item if you can even find one. as mentioned, even the small items you don't think of are hard to find.
> I think the person to really go for this one is going to have to really want an original paint 5 condition pretty badly and he's also going to have to be patient in building it.
> maybe the guy with the Copake bike will go crazy on this one too... who knows.




This is why we love you!!!!

well said,
judd


----------



## walter branche

*lets get it on*

whos the high bidder now.  inquiring minds want/need to know--walter branche


----------



## bristolbrian

Hi all! It is great to see such interest generated with our auction for the '37 Fleetwood Supreme parts. When I listed these parts for my parents a few days ago we didn't know what to expect, we'd have been happy to make the original $99.95 we agreed to list it for. Then the offers rolled in to buy it now and we almost decided to part with it for $650, but then it was quickly bid up to over $750 before we could make up our minds. So we decided it'd be best to let it run its course and see what happens. We are all very happy here about the amount it is at now being $1650. Been checking ebay every hour or so to see if anything has changed. Very exciting!!

Tonight we were able to identify a serial # being H 1 1 4 82 stamped on the bottom of the bike frame. I saw a post earlier with serial # ids and didn't see ours there, but noticed it most closely resembled a '43's. Could it be possible this is not a '37 but instead a '43?? I must admit I am no expert and was only going on what I saw on a site my Dad was showing me. We want this to be a fair and honest auction without any disappointment for the winner. If anyone could offer any insight or information it'd be greatly appreciated.

Sincerely, Brian 

P.S. We're really hoping to keep in contact with whoever does win this auction to hear what becomes of it, if it is restored or taken to a higher auction or just used as a rusty relic to bring back nostalgia. Whatever the case we would very much like to have news of it.


----------



## 37fleetwood

Good morning from the City by the Bay! this is an interesting development! first, welcome to the forum bristolbrian! your bike is definitely from 1937-38. they made this model those two years only. I'm glad you are going to let the auction run, it is in everyones interest to be fair and let the highest bidder win.
of key importance is that you find every piece of the bike if you can, the parts for this one are difficult to find out in the world and will dramatically impact the value. some of the parts are not correct that you have listed, but can be corrected later. don't be surprised if no one wants the basket when the auction is done.
now for the waiting! 

May the best man (or woman) win!


----------



## bikewhorder

Having been listed under vintage bikes and frames this one could have slid by largely unnoticed, currently only 594 views, and 534 views of this thread. I often wonder just how much Scott has single handedly increased the value of these bikes by raising awareness of them? I know he's perked my interest.  But Rebirth, I have to disagree with your logic on posting it to save it, I think cabers are the among the worst when it comes to being the MLTBBA (most likely to blow a bike apart).  Its a tough call deciding what to share, I usually only share the comical, or crazy completed listings, or the occasional BIN bargain.  I know often find poorly listed items and have to pray they don't get shared here. -chris


----------



## bikewhorder

bristolbrian said:


> Hi all! It is great to see such interest generated with our auction for the '37 Fleetwood Supreme parts. When I listed these parts for my parents a few days ago we didn't know what to expect, we'd have been happy to make the original $99.95 we agreed to list it for. Then the offers rolled in to buy it now and we almost decided to part with it for $650, but then it was quickly bid up to over $750 before we could make up our minds. So we decided it'd be best to let it run its course and see what happens. We are all very happy here about the amount it is at now being $1650. Been checking ebay every hour or so to see if anything has changed. Very exciting!!
> 
> Tonight we were able to identify a serial # being H 1 1 4 82 stamped on the bottom of the bike frame. I saw a post earlier with serial # ids and didn't see ours there, but noticed it most closely resembled a '43's. Could it be possible this is not a '37 but instead a '43?? I must admit I am no expert and was only going on what I saw on a site my Dad was showing me. We want this to be a fair and honest auction without any disappointment for the winner. If anyone could offer any insight or information it'd be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Sincerely, Brian
> 
> P.S. We're really hoping to keep in contact with whoever does win this auction to hear what becomes of it, if it is restored or taken to a higher auction or just used as a rusty relic to bring back nostalgia. Whatever the case we would very much like to have news of it.




Hi Brian, welcome to the crazy world of competitive bike collecting, I was wondering if you could share a bit of the history you know of the bike, Is it a one owner kind of deal, or how exactly did you come to acquire it ?


----------



## cyclingday

37fleetwood said:


> Good morning from the City by the Bay! this is an interesting development! first, welcome to the forum bristolbrian! your bike is definitely from 1937-38. they made this model those two years only. I'm glad you are going to let the auction run, it is in everyones interest to be fair and let the highest bidder win.
> of key importance is that you find every piece of the bike if you can, the parts for this one are difficult to find out in the world and will dramatically impact the value. some of the parts are not correct that you have listed, but can be corrected later. don't be surprised if no one wants the basket when the auction is done.
> now for the waiting!
> 
> May the best man (or woman) win!




The chainguard is the only original paint part that seems to be missing. If that one part was able to be found and included in the sale. It would be a home run!
If it is at all possible to locate that piece, try your best to find it.
It is an odd looking thing that might not be readily apparent. It sort of looks like the shroud on a Skil-Saw.


----------



## Mole

bikewhorder said:


> Its a tough call deciding what to share, I usually only share the comical, or crazy completed listings, or the occasional BIN bargain.  I know often find poorly listed items and have to pray they don't get shared here. -chris




Exactly my thoughts... like this CWC bent tank I got for 90 shipped. So many of the prices get jacked up because they are harder to find it makes it hard to finish a bike for those of us on a budget.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-CWC...edlLfazUGK/L2xNQSC5qyPI=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## bristolbrian

The history of the bike is unknown, my Dad recently went to a garage sale and bought it all for $5. Not a bad find eh? it was all in a pile and scattered about carelessly i'm told, we plan on revisiting the house to see if we can find any additional parts we may have missed.


----------



## bikewhorder

bristolbrian said:


> The history of the bike is unknown, my Dad recently went to a garage sale and bought it all for $5. Not a bad find eh? it was all in a pile and scattered about carelessly i'm told, we plan on revisiting the house to see if we can find any additional parts we may have missed.




WOW! I've made some lucky finds in my day but that would take the cake!


----------



## 37fleetwood

well, another Huffman fails to impress.
this is good and bad. bad because they deserve to pull down the big money like the other top bikes, good because it means that us regular collectors can still have a shot at owning one.
congrats to the winner, I can't wait to see it together again.


----------



## cyclingday

37fleetwood said:


> well, another Huffman fails to impress.
> this is good and bad. bad because they deserve to pull down the big money like the other top bikes, good because it means that us regular collectors can still have a shot at owning one.
> congrats to the winner, I can't wait to see it together again.




Yeah,
But to turn a $5.00 dollar garage sale find into a $2,000 dollar windfall, is still pretty impressive.


----------



## 37fleetwood

cyclingday said:


> Yeah,
> But to turn a $5.00 dollar garage sale find into a $2,000 dollar windfall, is still pretty impressive.




there is that. 
to tell the truth, I set my estimate between $2000 and $2500, so it only barely missed my bottom guess.


----------



## scrubbinrims

37fleetwood said:


> well, another Huffman fails to impress.
> this is good and bad. bad because they deserve to pull down the big money like the other top bikes, good because it means that us regular collectors can still have a shot at owning one.
> congrats to the winner, I can't wait to see it together again.




Condition was poor and all apart like that didn't do it a service either, I actually thought the money was appropriate and a good deal for the buyer and seller.

The lesson learned is that the 38 from Trexlertown -> Copake wasn't a 4,600.00 bike, yes I prefer those curves to the firestone variant, but this one had a solid tank, more valuable than a crow's beak (with you can get repopped, unlike a tank)...same condition, difference is market value determined this one, Copake opened and closed at 4K hammer nolo contendere.

Still an awesome bike, but reality is reality.

Chris


----------



## 37fleetwood

I disagree, I think this proves the Copake bike was a much more rare and valuable bike than this one.
I wasn't surprised by the price of either auction, they both went as I expected them to.
If you are looking for an original one in better condition than this one, you'll be waiting a very long time, this one is as good as I've ever seen one come.
auctions are always right, they reflect more than one person willing to throw down for an item. where it ends up is just above the second high bidder.


----------



## scrubbinrims

Was there a second highest bidder at Copake for the 38 SS?
I was there with a wad of money in my pocket for that bike and to my witness, the answer was no.
It was possible more than one absentee bid set the 4K, but I am skeptical... moreso from buzz and hype.

In my opinion, a curved downtube isn't justification for a 2,600 differential all else pretty equivalent, but as long as the buyer is happy...

Chris


----------



## cyclingday

In my opinion, the Copake bike should have been a $2.500.00 dollar bike and this one should have been a $1,500.00 dollar bike.

Both bikes were in marginal condition and missing some key stuff that is not likely to be found anytime soon.

The big deal is that they were both in original condition, and that is huge! In the case of the Copake bike. It may be the only curved downtube model known to exist that still has its original paint.

That is not the case with the Firestone, but it may be possible to count the remaining original conditon Firestones on one or both hands.

When numbers get that low, any original condition becomes a big deal.

It take two to Tango, and yes both auctions had to have underbidders to drive the final sales price where it lands. Nobody wants to pay a premium for the stuff they buy. But, sometimes when something becomes so rare and one becomes available. It is going to be hotly contested for.

I thought that this auction was going to go higher than it did. Original condition Firestone Fleetwood Supremes don't just pop up every day. Neither do their chainguards. If the chainguard had been present in this auction, I bet it would have sold for at least $3,500.00

I don't think those chainguards are worth $1,500.00 dollars, anymore than a curved downtube is worth $2,600.00 but their presence or lack there of,sure dictated that price in these cases.


----------



## rebirthbikes

*So...*

All comparison set aside between this and copake, I just want to know one thing. 
Who one this and whoever it may be, please don't make
Me regret sharing this on the forum by parting it
Out. But seriously who won!!!!
Congrats to whoever got it.

Judd


----------



## 37fleetwood

rebirthbikes said:


> All comparison set aside between this and copake, I just want to know one thing.
> Who one this and whoever it may be, please don't make
> Me regret sharing this on the forum by parting it
> Out. But seriously who won!!!!
> Congrats to whoever got it.
> 
> Judd




I know who won, and you can rest easy, it's in good hands. if he wants everyone to know who he is, I'm sure he'll post. it's a CABE member.


----------



## cyclingday

rebirthbikes said:


> All comparison set aside between this and copake, I just want to know one thing.
> Who one this and whoever it may be, please don't make
> Me regret sharing this on the forum by parting it
> Out. But seriously who won!!!!
> Congrats to whoever got it.
> 
> Judd




Rest assured, it won't get parted out.

My first thought upon seeing this auction, was to try and get the tank and rack for the Copake bike. Both bikes are in such similar condition, that I figured I could place hang the rack and tank on the Copake bike.  Now that the reality of winning the auction has set in, I'm going to build both bikes faithfully to themselves. The missing pieces for both bikes will just have to be added when they can.
One bike is a 38 Huffman LaFrance and one bike is a 37 Huffman Firestone Fleetwood Supreme. Similar and yet subtley different. So no mixing and matching. Each bike will remain as original as possible. If these were Schwinns, I could easily obtain every missing part in matching condition in a fairly short amount of time. But, since they are Huffmans, some of the parts may take a very long time to find if at all.
I will be on the hunt for a black Firestone chain guard in a condition 4/5. And for the LaFrance, an original chrome 3 rib zephyr tank in similar condition. There are quite a few other missing bits, but for now, I'll start with those.
So, keep your eyes peeled guys, and let me know if you ever see either of these pieces become available.

Thanks, to the Cabe community. I really appreciate all of the conversation and opinions.

These bikes will be re assembled as carefully and accurately as possible.


----------



## John

*Congratulations!!!! Good buy!!!!!*

Congratulations!!!! Good buy!!!!!
John


----------



## walter branche

*nice*

I offered more to stop the auction ,, .. I am glad they did not accept my offer ,, this huffman has found the proper home ,just like the copake huffman ,,.. looking forward to seeing these 2 examples in a photo or at a cycle show ,,. walter branche


----------



## Gary Mc

cyclingday said:


> Rest assured, it won't get parted out.
> 
> My first thought upon seeing this auction, was to try and get the tank and rack for the Copake bike. Both bikes are in such similar condition, that I figured I could place hang the rack and tank on the Copake bike.  Now that the reality of winning the auction has set in, I'm going to build both bikes faithfully to themselves. The missing pieces for both bikes will just have to be added when they can.
> One bike is a 38 Huffman LaFrance and one bike is a 37 Huffman Firestone Fleetwood Supreme. Similar and yet subtley different. So no mixing and matching. Each bike will remain as original as possible. If these were Schwinns, I could easily obtain every missing part in matching condition in a fairly short amount of time. But, since they are Huffmans, some of the parts may take a very long time to find if at all.
> I will be on the hunt for a black Firestone chain guard in a condition 4/5. And for the LaFrance, an original chrome 3 rib zephyr tank in similar condition. There are quite a few other missing bits, but for now, I'll start with those.
> So, keep your eyes peeled guys, and let me know if you ever see either of these pieces become available.
> 
> Thanks, to the Cabe community. I really appreciate all of the conversation and opinions.
> 
> These bikes will be re assembled as carefully and accurately as possible.




Congratulations on both and I too am looking forward to seeing 2 great bikes back together properly!!!!!!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

walter branche said:


> I offered more to stop the auction ,, .. I am glad they did not accept my offer ,, this huffman has found the proper home ,just like the copake huffman ,,.. looking forward to seeing these 2 examples in a photo or at a cycle show ,,. walter branche




* I have seen so many incredible bicycles over the years & I can't wait to see these two Huffmans at the ride in the future - Congrats Marty - 

Many many people who had been in the hobby for years but hadn't been riding in years got a second wind & they are now coming out & enjoying their rides these days - That is what the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride has been all about - Inspire one another

Many great examples of original & restored bicycles have shown up at the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday rides over the years since we started the ride back in 2006 - We have been fortunate enough to see many fine examples in every condition - One ride we had 3 Elgin Bluebirds - when's the last time you saw 3 of those riding together ?? We've had our share of great examples from the Schwinn Autocycles - Aerocycles - Motorbikes - etc to the more common Schwinn's - Hornet - Wasp - B6 - Middleweights - to the Shelby's - Huffman's - Firestone's - Elgin's - Monark's - Indian's - Harley Davidson's - Etc - THANK YOU to EVERYONE for bringing them out & actually riding them -

RIDE VINTAGE - Frank *


----------



## rebirthbikes

cyclingday said:


> Rest assured, it won't get parted out.
> 
> My first thought upon seeing this auction, was to try and get the tank and rack for the Copake bike. Both bikes are in such similar condition, that I figured I could place hang the rack and tank on the Copake bike.  Now that the reality of winning the auction has set in, I'm going to build both bikes faithfully to themselves. The missing pieces for both bikes will just have to be added when they can.
> One bike is a 38 Huffman LaFrance and one bike is a 37 Huffman Firestone Fleetwood Supreme. Similar and yet subtley different. So no mixing and matching. Each bike will remain as original as possible. If these were Schwinns, I could easily obtain every missing part in matching condition in a fairly short amount of time. But, since they are Huffmans, some of the parts may take a very long time to find if at all.
> I will be on the hunt for a black Firestone chain guard in a condition 4/5. And for the LaFrance, an original chrome 3 rib zephyr tank in similar condition. There are quite a few other missing bits, but for now, I'll start with those.
> So, keep your eyes peeled guys, and let me know if you ever see either of these pieces become available.
> 
> Thanks, to the Cabe community. I really appreciate all of the conversation and opinions.
> 
> These bikes will be re assembled as carefully and accurately as possible.




Marty,

First and foremost, Congratulations!!! I'm glad that you acquired this bicycle as well the Copake one. I know they are in good hands. 
Secondly, just a simple and humble Thank you from me and I'm more than sure, a few other Cabe members for your plan on keeping these bicycles together. Not only in the same garage, but as solid examples of what bicycles once were. I literally had a nightmare the other night, that a week from now I'd see all the parts posted on the Cabe for sale, and sadly I would have to add the crying american indian to the post! 

On a more serious note, I truly do thank you. I'm a young guy, 30, and there are not too many people my age or younger that really appreciate the history that goes into a fine example of craftsmanship like this bicycle. I imagine that type of sentiment is rarely found these days, but in keeping bicycle's like this together so that they may be enjoyed and so that they may endure, provides all of us, young and old, a vision into the past and into the passion of the bicycling hobby. Which hopefully with sites like the Cabe and RRB, will not be vacant to vanish.
Sincerely, congratulations... and thank you!!!

-judd


----------



## cyclingday

Thank you guys, for all of the kind sentiments. I really appreciate it!

 For me, this hobby is all about the bikes and the history that they represent.

Of course the values placed on them help guide the direction that we take with them, but I don't ever expect to get out of them what I put into them.
I am one of those type of guys, that can't in good conscious, sell a bike for what I paid for it.
I know, that I've paid too much, but that's ok. It's all about the bike. If I feel like I am ready to move on, then my only concern is to make sure that the bike ends up with a good caretaker and that the guy got a good enough deal that he is madly in love with the bike. Sometimes that works out, and sometimes it doesn't.

Our lives are reletively short compared to these bikes. In most cases, every human being that ever had anything to do with these bikes, from its manufacture to it marketing and ultimately to its former owners, are all long gone. But, hopefully the bike still exists.

This Firestone was hanging by a thread. Bought in pieces at a garage sale for five bucks. Thanks, to the internet/e-bay and The Cabe. It was brought to the attention of a network of enthusiasts that hopefully can resurect it and get it passed on for future generations to enjoy.

That is what it's all about.

The Cyclone Coasters rides, gives me an opportunity to bring these bikes out and share them with others as they do with theirs. 
I am so glad that inspiration has sparked other riding groups around the Country, because riding them and sharing them for others to see is the noblest thing that we can do with these.

It's all about the bike!


----------



## walter branche

*thanks*

well said,well written ,, ..I still think those style bikes are under rated,and have not reached there discovery potential ,walter branche , hope to join the HUFFMAN resue soon


----------



## John

cyclingday said:


> I know, that I've paid too much, but that's ok




You got a great deal. You defiantly did not pay too much.


----------



## RJWess

I am wondering if this bike was ever brought back to life?


----------



## 37fleetwood

if I'm not mistaken, all of the parts have been gathered and it is in line waiting for it's day in the sun. I've spoken to Marty and it comes up occasionally. the simple answer is Marty has a few bikes yet to go through and this one is in line.


----------



## RJWess

37fleetwood said:


> if I'm not mistaken, all of the parts have been gathered and it is in line waiting for it's day in the sun. I've spoken to Marty and it comes up occasionally. the simple answer is Marty has a few bikes yet to go through and this one is in line.




Looking forward to seeing this one done.


----------



## cyclingday

RJWess said:


> Looking forward to seeing this one done.




Thanks, me too.
Scott is right. I have acquired all of the missing pieces. (Large double mount Tombstone type Persons reflector. Aluminium Delta Torpedo light. 37 type Firestone 3 rib chainguard. 3 hash Firestone type putter stem. Wheels, grips, etc.)
I just need to go through it, fit and finish, and it will ride again. I've got a few bikes, that I'm feeling guilty about, because they have been sitting un assembled for so long, and this bike is definitely one of them.
It will be a great bike, with quite a story to tell. Some real drama and soul searching went into this one.
But, don't they all?


----------



## RJWess

Did you ever find time to put this one together?


----------



## cyclingday

Your timing is perfect.
This bike has recently transferred ownership, and is being assembled as we speak.
When I acquired the green Fleetwood Supreme from Alan, aka Oldbikes, this bike became redundant.
So some horse trading was made between a few different guys, and now this bike has found the energy it needs, to be brought across the finish line.
Stay tuned.


----------

